
Penrose: From mathematical notation to beautiful diagrams - Schiphol
https://penrose.ink/siggraph20.html
======
merricksb
Discussed a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23387687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23387687)

------
Schiphol
A twitter thread by the first author of the paper:
[https://twitter.com/hypotext/status/1268218080993386497?s=20](https://twitter.com/hypotext/status/1268218080993386497?s=20)

------
ThouYS
Oh how beautiful! Keenan Crane's papers by themselves are already a blessing.
Now this, illustrations in his style? I'm drooling!

